# AIWA XR-MS5 sub-woofer?



## tomween1 (May 26, 2010)

I've owned this mini stereo system since new and wouldn't give it up for the world. I found a AIWA sub about 6 years back, which has finally bit the dust. 

So I have a 3 question's. 1) is it easy and inexpensive to replace the sub in the box (TS-W50) 2) just purchase a new comparable unit? 3) what would be comparable?

Thanks,


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. If the woofer is defective, it might be less expensive to replace it. If it is self powered, it depends on the plate amp price. Have fun. Dennis


----------

